# Wanting a carpeting plant for my low tech tank



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Your set up isn't all that bad, just don't expect anything to grow too fast. I don't have much experience with carpeting plants, so hopefully others can mention other options, but I've done Pygmy Chainsword (Echinodorus Tenellus) and it's done well in my low tech tanks.


----------



## cjam93 (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks man I like the looks of those! Does anyone else have some they would say I should check out also?


----------



## plantetra (May 17, 2014)

S. Repens??


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Starogyne Repens is a plant that is pretty easy to carpet. Doesnt need super high light or co2, does well with them though.
Glossostigma? It is a pain to plant though... high light and co2
Dwarf Hair Grass? I dont know much about it, needs a lot of light and co2
Dwarf Baby Tears? A really needy plant that is hard to get going needs alot of light and co2
Moss? The easiest carpet ever, just use some moss.
I dont think that 2 t8's will cut it with the depth of that tank, i would find some t5 HO bulbs, because if you dont have enough light, all these plants grow upward towards the light instead of spreading out.


----------



## xmpjx (May 31, 2015)

I'm enjoying dwarf sagittaria, seems easy enough to grow, my tallest one is about 3 inches.


----------



## alphabeta (Jul 14, 2014)

dwarf sag or Starogyne Repens


----------



## cjam93 (Sep 27, 2015)

Hey guys thanks for the replies. I really like the dwarf sagittaria. I have pool filter sand for my substrate. Will the dwarf sag need root tabs then or how does it pull in nutrients? thanks!


----------



## xmpjx (May 31, 2015)

My aquarium is half just sand, half dirt capped with gravel. It (dwarf sag) grows great on both sides, but the dirt could leach enough nutrients into the water or maybe they can still pull nutrients through the runner? Not sure. They did send roots down to the bottom glass quite quickly though, so I would assume they are a pretty good root feeder.

You could do a quick Google search to find how other people grow it in just sand, or try planting it and see how it does, if it needs them then throw some root tabs in. 

Good luck with your aquarium


----------



## WickedOdie (Aug 15, 2015)

I have a 10 gallon I put excess plants in, It's got two 15 watt cfl's, and that's about it. The dwarf sag I have in there is sending out runners. I just threw it in as a clump, I didn't separate. But i'm surprised it's sending out as many runners as it is. I don't dose anything.


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

cjam93 said:


> Hey guys thanks for the replies. I really like the dwarf sagittaria. I have pool filter sand for my substrate. Will the dwarf sag need root tabs then or how does it pull in nutrients? thanks!


Your tank is a little low for most carpeting plants but not for dwarf sagittaria. Yes you will need root tabs for it, as it does better with that than foliar foods.


----------



## bmckinney0727 (Aug 11, 2015)

I have s. Repens in my low tech 75. Slow growing, but does pretty well.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

Hemanthus glomeratus is my favorite lowtech carpeting plant, however it must have med light and yours currently won't work for it, but its something to think about if you ever increase your lighting. This is my 75










Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## cjam93 (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I ended up going with S. Repens as it was the only one I could find locally. I tossed some tabs in around the different pieces. Hopefully it will work. Thanks again!


----------



## MJDyson7 (Jul 24, 2014)

I've had success with hydrocotyle sp. japan carpeting in my low tech tank.

Standard 20 gal with Pool filter sand and diy dynamite root tabs with 2 t5's for lighting.


----------



## bmckinney0727 (Aug 11, 2015)

cjam93 said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys. I ended up going with S. Repens as it was the only one I could find locally. I tossed some tabs in around the different pieces. Hopefully it will work. Thanks again!


In case you didn't know or read it already, in a low tech tank, S. Repens doesn't necessarily "carpet ", but you can make a carpet with it. As it grows, it has to be cut, and replanted. The old stem will regrow, and the replanted one will take root. It's a slow, sometimes tedious process. I love the way it looks though, and don't mind the slow growth/progress.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## cjam93 (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for letting me know! I saw on youtube someone doing this as well. Im looking forward to doing it this way, so far the s. repens is growing pretty good.


----------

